
Best Public IT Standard Operating Procedures - paolgiacometti
dear all, 
I am working to standardize SOP into a big pharma firm. I would like to start from some point so to avoid hours of review. Does someone known any public available IT SOP?
======
Boothroid
I would think that ITIL is one of the obvious standards here, but you have to
pay for it. Since you are working for a big pharma firm though, surely you can
expense the cost of some manuals?

Alternatively a quick search threw up this: [https://wiki.en.it-
processmaps.com/index.php/ITIL-Checklists](https://wiki.en.it-
processmaps.com/index.php/ITIL-Checklists)

You might have to do some deeper searching since you get mostly commercial
stuff in the first few pages of hits. I guess this area has not attracted much
open source interest.

